# Cyanogen on the Bionic



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I know I for one would gladly donate some cash and help with testing a CM7 flash and subsequent nightlies for this phone. Picking it up tomorrow. I know for a fact that the people that have it early and have rooted are unable to tether without the plan for it. Also, people who have the new droid 2 gingerbread update are unable to do the same without having a custom ROM like CM running on it. Who else is interested in making this happen for the Bionic??


----------



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

I know I am interested. Dev's will get it done gradually. Let's just hope the bootloader can be unlocked like the atrix/photon. Not sure if anyone has tried, but it would be awesome. I am just beating around the bush trying to decide if I want to get it or not... :/


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

You should get a recovery aka CWM before we talk about CM

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## grantm2012 (Jun 12, 2011)

is it confirmed 2nd-init will work on its GB kernel?


----------



## dschaffer13 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes it is


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

2nd init?


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

CM on the Bionic is going to face the same uphill battle that it did for the Mecha. The issue is the RIL for the LTE radio. Given that this is a whole new chipset/radio combo I am extremely doubtful that you will see any serious CM work on this. At least not until ICS source is released which will contain the LTE RIL (Assuming of course that the rumors about the Prime shipping with LTE pan out).


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

The skin on the Bionic is not bad. I especially like the Car Dock mode. I was a huge fan of CM7 on my thunderbolt because I detest Sense, but I can definitely live with the moto build.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah, honestly this version of blur and especially gingerbread are really not too bad. I have not had nearly as many issues with bugginess, lagging or random restarts/blackouts as I did with my droid 2 before it was rooted. The only thing that sucks really is inability to tether.


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

i agree i will miss some of the features like the notification toggles but not having them is something i can live with. other than the pentile screen i must say im very impressed so far.


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

I won't br flashing from stock unless hdmi mirror mode is gonna work on custom roms. Gonna be a deal breaker for this phone.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## knightshade93 (Sep 24, 2011)

Nusince...look at code developed for 700mhz radios via ubiquiti, gateworks, etc router boards i played with alot of these until i got them to work right


----------



## aguilera88m (Sep 14, 2011)

If you guys are talking about tethering wi-fi. There is a way. I started tethering the day after I got it. Here's the link to where I got it from. It was really easy to do. Hope this helps.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1258624


----------

